# charging problems



## diesel cruze lover (Mar 8, 2019)

my 14 Cruze diesel is throwing a code saying the L terminal is shorted or something like that??? what could it be i have already changed the alternator still no change ???what do i do next???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Did you have the negative battery terminal changed? That causes a lot of strange electrical issues with the vehicle.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel cruze lover said:


> my 14 Cruze diesel is throwing a code saying the L terminal is shorted or something like that??? what could it be i have already changed the alternator still no change ???what do i do next???


Service Information


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Boraz that's a cool resource(it's the factory manual) but it's not for a 2014, nor is it for the North American Cruze. Both things mean the schematics are wrong. And the diagnostic flow can be difficult to understand.


OP...Do you have a reliable multimeter and a SMALL safety pin, and confidence to do some electrical diagnosis?
Because that's the next step. Happy to help but you'll need those things to proceed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

These back probes would be better:


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> These back probes would be better:


Better in what way? Small safety pins are in many households already, and aren't a unitasking specialty tool the average person doesn't need. And there's no difference between using a small safety pin and a specific backprobing tool. Especially if the OPs meter doesn't have 4mm banana jack equipped modular leads. Many meters don't. So combine the fact that they aren't anymore the proper tool than safety pins are, that they aren't as readily available and that they don't work any better than safety pins with cheap meters, and there's not anything that makes them "better". ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For the price of these, it is much safer. At least if you use the safety pin, tape it up to avoid shorts.


----------



## Deezy (Sep 14, 2018)

Same thing here. 14 diesel, have had a little more than a year, stock ACDelco agm always only held about 12.3, drained down to 11.4 when it was getting cold, replaced battery with one of the best by North Star and still draining it. Every single morning my battery is @ 11.8v or lower which is 0% charge. Dealership had the nerve to tell me im "not using the correct type of battery" ? I told them i work at a battery store and this is the best one we sell to customers. I also emailed North Star and they said they need more training on what an agm battery is. Even though i requested for them to change the negative cable because i believe its causing no charging or draining my battery every night, they wont do it for free because they can't attribute the problem to that. Changing it myself next week and will report back if it fixes it.


----------

